# February Photo Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Date photo taken: 25 Jan 09
Location of photo: Lake Ginninderra ACT
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

Date photo taken: 29 Jan 09
Location of photo: Lake Burley Griffin ACT
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## REDFIN1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Date photo taken:30/01/2009
Location of photo: Pt cook Melbourne
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## REDFIN1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Date photo taken:30/01/2009
Location of photot Cook Melbourne
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Date photo taken:31/01/2009
Location of photo:South Pine River (SE Qld)
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Date photo taken:25/1/09
Location of photo:Mooney Creek
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):yes
Agree to have image reproduced:yes


----------



## sailfin (Jul 31, 2008)

Date photo taken:25/01/2009
Location of photo:Gara river (Armidale NSW)
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Date photo taken:2.04.2009
Location of photo:Brunswick River: Mullumbimby
Agree to have image reproduced:Why not?
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):Affirmative


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Date photo taken: 31-1-09
Location of photo: Cattai creek
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes










Date photo taken: 31-1-09
Location of photo: Cattai creek
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes










Date photo taken: 31-1-09
Location of photo: Cattai creek
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): yes
Agree to have image reproduced: yes


----------



## olsnappa (Mar 10, 2008)

Date photo taken: 5th Feb 2009
Location of photo: Mt Martha. Victoria
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

date-31'1'09
location of photo -barwon river
high resolution image available -yes
agree to have image reproduce-yes


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Date photo taken: 24th Jan 09
Location of photo: Oyster Bay, Sydney
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Cheeky (Jul 8, 2008)

Just to make up numbers - Tinderbox cave yakking:

Date photo taken: 25th Jan 09
Location of photo: Tinderbox, Tasmania
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes









Cheers,
Cheeky


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Date photo taken: 13th Feb 2009
Location of photo: Freshwater creek Cairns
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

Date photo taken: 11.2.09
Location of photo: Woodman's Point, Perth.
Hi-res image availble (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

No pics from me but I would just like to say well done to all for some great photos.

T Curve wins it so far...........runs away and hides................sorry. ;-)


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

image 800 pixels wide -- please ensure window is wide enough to view entire pic

Date photo taken: 21feb09
Location of photo: Laguna Bay, Queensland
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes









This shearwater hitched a 1.5 hour ride on my yak even while I was actively fishing a school of mackerel. It continued to travel with me until I was just about to hit the beach at the end of a 2km paddle and the end of my fishing trip. My yak fishing companion Steve and the headland at Noosa are visible in the background.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Taken 15th feb,09
Belmont,Swan River,Perth
high resolution availble
I agree to have the image repoduced.


----------



## REDFIN1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Date photo taken: 19 Feb 2009
Location of photo: Marlo Victoria
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## REDFIN1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Date photo taken: 19 Feb 2009
Location of photo: Marlo Victoria
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Date photo taken:22/2/09
Location of photo:Vic Kirks Point PPB
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP):YES
Agree to have image reproduced:YES


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Date photo taken: Jan 27 
Location of photo: Clovelly, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Date photo taken: Feb 20 2009
Location of photo: Clovelly, NSW
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): YES
Agree to have image reproduced: YES


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Well that was very close :shock: ..some great photos once again this month !! Thanks Ant for your efforts and for everyone that voted ;-)


----------

